# Στο χάος της αγοράς



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Για να δούμε κι αυτά τα καυτά:
*Ο κ. Τιερί στο χάος της αγοράς*
ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗ
Καθημερινή 20/5/2015

Ο Τιερί είναι ένας από τους 700 εργαζομένους που μετά την απόλυσή του από το εργοστάσιο, στο οποίο δούλευε, προσπαθεί να ζήσει την οικογένειά του με τα 500 ευρώ του επιδόματος ανεργίας. Ένα χρόνο μετά, δεν έχει σταματήσει να προσπαθεί - συμμετέχει σε εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα του κράτους, μαθαίνει πώς να δίνεις μια καλή συνέντευξη προκειμένου να εντυπωσιάσεις ένα μελλοντικό εργοδότη, βλέπει τις οικονομίες του να τελειώνουν, καθώς ξεπληρώνει στην ώρα του το δάνειο για το σπίτι που έχει αγοράσει, και πασχίζει να πάρει ένα καινούριο δάνειο για να μπορέσει να υποστηρίξει τις σπουδές του ανάπηρου αλλά γεμάτου ζωή γιου του. Θα θεωρήσει τον εαυτό του τυχερό μόλις προσληφθεί στο προσωπικό ασφαλείας ενός μεγάλου σούπερ μάρκετ.

Αυτή είναι η υπόθεση της ταινίας «La loi du marché» («Ο νόμος της αγοράς») του Στεφάν Μπριζέ που προβλήθηκε στο 68ο Φεστιβάλ Καννών, με μεγάλη επιτυχία, όπως διαβάζουμε στον κινηματογραφικό ιστότοπο flix.gr.

Χθες δημοσιοποιήθηκε η ετήσια έκθεση «Παγκόσμια απασχόληση και κοινωνική προοπτική» της Διεθνούς Οργάνωσης Εργασίας (ILO): Μόνο ένα τέταρτο όλων των εργαζομένων, παγκοσμίως, έχει σταθερή εργασία, ενώ τρία τέταρτα βρίσκονται σε καθεστώς προσωρινής απασχόλησης ή σε σύμβαση συγκεκριμένου χρόνου, σε ανεπίσημη εργασία χωρίς σύμβαση, σε αυτοαπασχόληση ή σε απλήρωτη εργασία. Το 60% και πλέον όλου του εργατικού δυναμικού του πλανήτη δεν έχει κανενός είδους σύμβαση.

Η οικονομική κρίση αύξησε κατακόρυφα την ημιαπασχόληση, τις «μίνι δουλειές» στη Γερμανία, τα «συμβόλαια μηδενικών ωρών» στη Βρετανία και τις «εφημερίες» (on-call, όπου κάποιος καλείται σε δουλειά μόνον όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη) στην Ολλανδία. «Οι κυβερνήσεις πρέπει να σκεφτούν πώς θα εγγυηθούν ασφάλεια εισοδήματος σε όσους δεν έχουν πλήρη μισθωτή εργασία», είπε ο γενικός διευθυντής της ILO, Γκάι Ράιντερ.

Ο Τιερί, της ταινίας, είναι ένας συνηθισμένος άνθρωπος. Ένας από τα εκατομμύρια που είχαν οργανώσει μια μικρομεσαία ζωή και με την απόλυσή τους είδαν τον κόσμο να χάνεται κάτω από τα πόδια τους. Σύμφωνα με τις κινηματογραφικές κριτικές, «Ο νόμος της αγοράς» είναι μια ρεαλιστική καταγραφή χωρίς μελοδραματικούς τόνους, με ανάσες και διαφυγές ευτυχισμένων στιγμών, της ζωής που αντιστέκεται, με επιθυμίες και χιούμορ.

Η «μεταβαλλόμενη φύση της εργασίας» –όπως είναι ο τίτλος της έκθεσης της ILO– είναι φαινόμενο απότοκο της οικονομικής κρίσης, αλλά δεν οφείλεται μόνο σε αυτήν. Εδώ και χρόνια επισημαίνεται πως η εργασία, έτσι όπως τη γνωρίζαμε, υφίσταται όλο και λιγότερο. Οι αλλαγές είναι ραγδαίες. Σε ένα σημαντικό άρθρο του στους New York Times, πριν από χρόνια, ο Τόμας Φρίντμαν κατέγραφε και ανέλυε το νέο εργασιακό τοπίο: «Αλλοτε, οι εργαζόμενοι με μέτρια προσόντα έκαναν μέτρια δουλειά και είχαν μέτριο βιοτικό επίπεδο. Σήμερα, όμως, αυτός ο μέσος όρος έχει επισήμως εκλείψει. Ενας μέτριος άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να κερδίσει αυτό που κέρδιζε στο παρελθόν». Φθηνά εργατικά χέρια, φθηνά λογισμικά, φθηνά αυτόματα συστήματα έχουν κατακλύσει την αγορά. Πολλαπλές δεξιότητες, ευελιξία, προσαρμοστικότητα, διά βίου εκπαίδευση είναι το «μήνυμα» των καιρών.

Αν και πόσο ο Τιερί προσπαθεί να ανταποκριθεί στις αυξημένες ανάγκες της εποχής, δεν γνωρίζουμε. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι οι κρίσεις δεν υποχωρούν ούτε με ανάθεμα ούτε με θρήνο. Χρειάζονται αναδιοργάνωση, αναπροσαρμογή και μέτρα, πρωτίστως από τις κυβερνήσεις, αλλά και ατομικά, από τον κάθε εργαζόμενο. Και αυτό είναι το πιο περίπλοκο και επίπονο.​


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2015)

Τώρα ανοίγεις μεγάλο θέμα. 
Ίσως πρέπει να προσθέσω ότι επικρατεί η άποψη ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο σε όσους δεν έχουν προσόντα, πτυχία κλπ. Η πείρα μου λέει ότι συμβαίνουν και σε πτυχιούχους, με μόνη εξαίρεση ίσως όσους έχουν σπουδάσει ιατρικά επαγγέλματα*. 
Χτες διάβαζα ότι ένας στους τρεις Λονδρέζους δεν μπορεί να καλύψει τα απαραίτητα με το μισθό του. Κι ότι χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον 27Κ για να μπορείς να πληρώνεις ενοίκιο για να μένεις μόνος σου. 

ΥΓ. Ω, ναι, ένα πλεονέκτημα της ιατρικής είναι ότι μπορεί να είσαι άνεργος γιατρός στην Ελλάδα π.χ., αλλά υπάρχουν ένα σωρό χώρες με ιατρικές ανάγκες, που είναι πρόθυμες να βολέψουν κάθε ζήτημα (γλώσσα κλπ.) και να σε πληρώσουν έναν καλό μισθό για τις υπηρεσίες σου. Γι' αυτό το λόγο ελπίζω οι ανιψιές μου να αποφασίσουν να γίνουν γιατροί, να λύσουν το πρόβλημά τους. Δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα συμφωνούσα με τους γονείς μου που είχαν ρίξει την ιδέα της ιατρικής, αλλά την είχα απορρίψει χωρίς πολλά πολλά όταν ήμουνα 15. Δυστυχώς βλέπω ότι τελικά δεν είχαν άδικο.


----------

